# Looking for species number 4...



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

From Lake Victoria

So far, I have Kribs, Fulus, & Nyererie

Any suggestions for a 4th species that will not throw the tank into violent chaos?


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

maybe red tail shellers or paralabidochromis chromogynus? not sure if they would be too dominated by the nyererei.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would think the fulu (Christmas Fulu?) would be too timid with the nyererei.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Right now the fulus are considerably more mature than the nyererie so it is working out well.

It's also a 6' tank...

If it becomes an issue, they will be separated since the fulu has higher rank with me personally

Thanks for the two suggestions...

I will look into them.


----------

